# Accidentally left the gas stove on



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Accidentally left the natural gas stove on without flame (on lowest setting) for 5 hours.  
Thankfully the cats are fine. How long should I air out the house? Anything that I have to worry about healthwise for the cats?
Thanks guys.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You lucky you are OK. If any spark got near it it would of immediately lit up.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Yes. We got lucky. Aired out the house for 2 hrs last night

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Call your gas company and ask them this question. Then call your vet and ask it, too.

Laurie


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Glad youre all okay! Thats scary...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Whew! Close call! Glad all is well. I've done this while cooking - walked out, got totally distracted with yard stuff then realized I'd left a pot on the stove. Worries me when I get these senior moments. People have been tossed into nursing homes for things like this. If this happens to you NOLA, be sure they have Wifi so you can keep cat chatting!!! =D


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd invest in a new stove with safety features. Like electronic ignition and a hot surface ignitor for the oven. (if the oven don't lite within a set amount of time, the gas shuts off.) Pets have been known to turn burners on (children too). Houses do blow up. A spark from a light switch can ignite a gas filled room.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I double check everything now and try not to rush.


----------

